# snake skin tanning



## 24point (May 17, 2012)

How do you go about doing it? I'm wanting to make a copperhead belt. Thanks in advance


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 18, 2012)

I just used this method on a small copperhead skin for a knife sheath. It turned out good. Picked up the glycerin at CVS.

http://www.thetanneryinc.com/snakeskin.html

How To Tan a Snakeskin

Tanning a snakeskin is a very simple process.
Follow these easy steps and you will soon be finished. 1.Skin out the snake and make sure that all the meat and fat are removed from the flesh side of the skin.
 2.Mix a solution of equal parts pure glycerin and rubbing alcohol in a sealable container. Make enough to fully submerge the skin.
 3.Loosely roll the snakeskin, put it into the solution, and seal the container.
 4.Let the snakeskin sit for 2-3 days stirring once a day. Make sure that the skin is fully submerged.
 5.Remove the skin from the container and rinse with water.
 6.Use a dull knife and scrape the flesh side to remove any loose membrane. This will give the flesh side a nice clean look when you are finished.
 7.Spread a light coat of the pure glycerin on the flesh side and let it hang dry for 24 hours.
 8.Use a damp cloth to wipe any excess residue off the skin and you're all done.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2012)

You found a copperhead long enough to make a belt?


----------



## applejuice (May 18, 2012)

Once the skin is treated and dried, can I glue some felt or a backing on it , or glue it to a nice piece of wood to hang on the man cave wall? 
Will the glue ruin the skin?


----------



## Rare Breed (May 18, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> You found a copperhead long enough to make a belt?



I could have 20 years ago time take atoll!


----------



## 24point (May 18, 2012)

It was a little one about 2 foot long. I'm gonna try to find one big enough for a belt of another small one and peace it together or I might just try and make a wallet.


----------



## scoggins (May 20, 2012)

look through my posts 

I have done a 6+ foot rattle snake skin


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2012)

Here is the thread of Scoggins snake tannin`. He done good.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=571921&highlight=


----------



## bnew17 (May 22, 2012)

Ive used a 50/50 mixture of denatured alcohol and glycerin. Its worked good for me.


----------

